# Heifer in labor all day?



## plumleyfrm (Jun 3, 2013)

This is my first calf crop (moving over from horse breeding)  
When I woke up this morning one of the heifers seemed to be in labor.  Laying down breathing hard, seeming to push a little, then gets up and walks around then more of the same.  She doesn't seem in stress.  Had to go to work and have had someone checking on her all day.  No hard labor, no sac.  The breeder I bought from tells me cows can just take longer.  I know this would be a problem with a horse.  What about with cows?  just wanted a group opinion if I should really be worrying or have I just got a case of the first time cow mom worries?  Heifer is a fullblood Lowline.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd be concerned, but am a horrible worrier.  Can you have a feel around?


----------



## plumleyfrm (Jun 3, 2013)

Will do. Good idea


----------

